# Limited Menus



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

We don't dine out much so maybe I've been living under a rock, but has anyone else experienced this "limited menu" trend? We left a restaurant yesterday because what we went there to order wasn't on their "post-covid" 8.5x11 inch menu.

I get that it's probably a way for them to cut costs and maybe streamline operations, but eliminating my go-to entree from their menu effectively eliminated any interest I had in spending money there. We went to another restaurant and experienced the same thing, but luckily what I like to order there had made the cut.

Interestingly, they were both chain restaurants. I have not noticed this trend at the local establishments I visit. For the most part they all seem to be going out of their way to bring diners back into their businesses. :dunno:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

But hey - maybe The Cheesecake Factory could use this opportunity to whittle their menu down to a modest 10-12 pages. :lol:


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

We have seen this "limited menu" at a few of our local restaurants as well. At first it was just so they could stay open at the beginning of Covid and still do carry out. But as they have been able to open up to dine in they have added to the menu but it is still limited.

I think they are looking at what they were selling the most of and limiting their stock and inventories to try and control cost and stay in business long term.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

My beautiful bride works in the food distribution business. There has been a significant disruption in the food supply chains caused by worker protection concerns at the production, transportation and wholesale distribution levels, which has impacted restaurant operations and ultimately, the customers. A lot of it comes from perishable products, and just-in-time ordering past practices.

The situation was made worse by people panic buying and hoarding goods due to Covid-19 news.

The restaurants have had to limit menu choices because they cannot get full supplies like before.

The food supply chains are still disrupted, but production lines are being upgraded for workers.

The long-term impacts are still unclear, but there will be revisions throughout these industries....


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Ware said:


> But hey - maybe The Cheesecake Factory could use this opportunity to whittle their menu down to a modest 10-12 pages. :lol:


That was the first thing that came to my mind!! :lol:


----------



## Jgourley124 (Feb 21, 2019)

FlowRider said:


> My beautiful bride works in the food distribution business. There has been a significant disruption in the food supply chains caused by worker protection concerns at the production, transportation and wholesale distribution levels, which has impacted restaurant operations and ultimately, the customers. A lot of it comes from perishable products, and just-in-time ordering past practices.
> 
> The situation was made worse by people panic buying and hoarding goods due to Covid-19 news.
> 
> ...


I will second this. My wife is also in the hospitality industry and she has only been able to order the minimum amount of produce/meat products. In my state we are limited to 25% capacity inside, which automatically would cut their orders majorly. As with most kitchens, they cannot pre make all the items they would originally make at 100% capacity because the amount of product being consumed vs the amount being made wasn't making sense anymore and her establishment was throwing away product.

Only so much food is able to be frozen/refrigerated until they have an expiration date. Keep in mind that restaurants 
(At least my wifes) are held to very strict food safety standard via an outsourced food safety contractor and what normally would be ok for your house hold, is a major no no for the restaurant.

Limited menus are a hassle but they will come back eventually


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

We ate at Chuy's last Saturday and was surprised by their limited menu. At least it had the Chicka-Chicka Boom-Boom enchiladas! Otherwise, I would have had to drown myself with their frozen margaritas. :thumbup:

@Ware This is the second time that you have mentioned Cheesecake Factory. We live about 3.5 miles from one and have only been there probably four times. I will have to take the wife and report back on the Dulce de Leche Caramel Cheesecake.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> We ate at Chuy's last Saturday and was surprised by their limited menu. At least it had the Chicka-Chicka Boom-Boom enchiladas! Otherwise, I would have had to drown myself with their frozen margaritas. :thumbup:
> 
> @Ware This is the second time that you have mentioned Cheesecake Factory. We live about 3.5 miles from one and have only been there probably four times. I will have to take the wife and report back on the Dulce de Leche Caramel Cheesecake.


Tulsa is the closest one to us too (125 miles). :lol:

My wife orders a whole one for my birthday every year.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> Boom-Boom enchiladas!


My man! That's all I order there and will run through walls to do so.

*Pro Tip: Boom Boom sauce is not normally on the menu.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

A friend is fairly recently disabled and for a variety of reasons including covid distancing I am working weekends. So we have begun to make a habit of once a week on a weekday I pick him up and we find a local bar to get lunch at. 
I can live with a smaller menu, I just want places to survive till a return to normal.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> ...I will have to take the wife and report back on the Dulce de Leche Caramel Cheesecake.


Walmart grocery pickup FTW.

$2.47

It's a pretty small slice, but enough to get my fix. :thumbup:


----------

